# Original green phantom



## Nippers (Aug 20, 2017)

What's it worth and should I clean it or leave it dusty serial number h171241


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Do you plan on selling? If that's the case I wouldn't touch a thing. If you are going to keep it visit the restoration thread and get some hints there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 20, 2017)

Just lightly clean it and ride it.


----------



## Nippers (Aug 20, 2017)

Might sell haven't decided yet was looking for a value will not restore might steal wool the crome just don't want to hurt the value the lady I got it from said it was in her attic for 30 + years than in the basement until I bought it


----------



## Nippers (Aug 20, 2017)

Pumped up the tires and they hold air Goodyear deluxe rib tires


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks like a very nice original 51. I personally wouldn't use steel wool on that Chrome. Most of it looks good and my experience is any steel wool dulls the finish.
I'd go thru the bearings first while trying to decide if it's going to be sold or not.


----------



## Nippers (Aug 20, 2017)

Wiped the paint with some motor oil and it looks like new rear fender is the ruffest part on the bike key is broke off in the forks any idea how to get it out that doesn't involve a drill bit


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Motor oil is probably not the best choice for paint. Like I said if you plan on selling most people do not want the bike monkeyed with in any way. If you are going to keep please visit the restoration section of the forum for ideas that will not harm the bike and thus decrease the value. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 20, 2017)

I would give it a general clean up and also treat the saddle with a conditioner to bring back to life.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 20, 2017)

At one time they were the cats meow. And sell en excess of 2500. Now since the market is flooded with them  re-pops and restored.  The price is and average 1200 -1500. Yours is nice and should be in that range but like I said the market is soft on them.  Once in a while a little more. Don't drill it out!  there ways to remove it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Might want to open up the tank, headlight cover, and taillight to make sure there aren't any old batteries in it and to determine the condition of the electrics. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2017)

@WES PINCHOT 

Wes can make you a new key. The key only comes out if it's locked with the wheel turned to the far right. Wes can possibly tell you the easiest way to remove the broken off key.


----------



## phantom (Aug 20, 2017)

I would just do some cleaning.....no touch ups, no steel wool.....If it was mine, because it has the fore brake I would probably be comfortable in the $1,200 range + - a tad

P.S.  I would absolutely love to have that 51 Detroit license on it should you want to part with it.


----------



## Nippers (Aug 20, 2017)

phantom said:


> I would just do some cleaning.....no touch ups, no steel wool.....If it was mine, because it has the fore brake I would probably be comfortable in the $1,200 range + - a tad
> 
> P.S.  I would absolutely love to have that 51 Detroit license on it should you want to part with it.





What would you pay for the plate


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 20, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> @WES PINCHOT
> 
> Wes can make you a new key. The key only comes out if it's locked with the wheel turned to the far right. Wes can possibly tell you the easiest way to remove the broken off key.



THAT IS CORRECT, BUT DON'T ATTEMPT TO DRILL OR PRY THE KEY OUT.
YOU CAN DO MORE DAMAGE THAN GOOD.

IF YOU OR YOUR BUYER WANT A SMOOTH BRASS KEY CUT TO FIT THE CYCLE LOCK
OR THE BROKEN KEY REMOVED OR LOCK REPAIR, I CAN HELP!
EMAIL ME DIRECT AT wespinchot@yahoo.com
WES PINCHOT


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 21, 2017)

If it were mine,the first thing I would do is toss that ugly basket.don't use any harsh stuff on it.


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 21, 2017)

I bought an original "green" phantom ($1,500)
The owner repainted the green, replaced
the tires. He did a good job.

But if I had to do it again, I would have chosen your phantom "as is" and be very happy knowing that this is an untouched original
 with all the imperfections.
Don't mess with steel wool.
Dust it off & lubricate the parts as needed .


----------



## Nippers (Aug 21, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> If it were mine,the first thing I would do is toss that ugly basket.don't use any harsh stuff on it.



Thought about it but it's been on the bike for 60+ years figured it should stay on it for how ever long I own it


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 21, 2017)

If you have any plan to sell it, take the basket off, if the bike falls over it could be significantly damaged by the basket. And CAREFULLY check the light and tank for batteries and then stop messing with it...otherwise, you are going to throw $100 bills away...as far as worth, I bought one for 800, would have rather bought yours for 1200 and it could go for up to 1500 or more but that is if you leave it alone...and it is not exactly the prime time to sell (end of summer-school bills) so price may not reach the peak...


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 21, 2017)

Nippers said:


> Thought about it but it's been on the bike for 60+ years figured it should stay on it for how ever long I own it




The license plate should stay with the bike.  Basket doesn't really matter.


----------



## phantom (Aug 21, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> The license plate should stay with the bike.  Basket doesn't really matter.



Thanks for the help.....I only hope I can return the favor soon.


----------



## Nippers (Aug 21, 2017)

I am going to keep the bike and pass it down to my son one day maybe ride it at the dream cruise once a year plus it's easy on the eyes, I wish my woman looks as good as it when she's 66 years old


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 21, 2017)

phantom said:


> Thanks for the help.....I only hope I can return the favor soon.



I'm sorry but a license plate that's been on a bike all this time should be considered part of the bike. The basket on the other hand doesn't really do anything for it.  Nothing against you,  just being honest with the guy since he seemed willing to sell it but wanted to keep the basket. I have a prewar bike with two prewar plates and I would never sell them.  They're part of the bike.


----------



## phantom (Aug 21, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I'm sorry but a license plate that's been on a bike all this time should be considered part of the bike. The basket on the other hand doesn't really do anything for it.  Nothing against you,  just being honest with the guy since he seemed willing to sell it but wanted to keep the basket. I have a prewar bike with two prewar plates and I would never sell them.  They're part of the bike.



At least I know now who reports posts. If you don't want to get counter punched don't throw the first jab.


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 21, 2017)

phantom said:


> At least I know now who reports posts. If you don't want to get counter punched don't throw the first jab.




For your information I saw your smart @$$ comment but I did not report it. Talk to the mods, one of them must have seen it and deleted it. The license plate is likely original to when that bike was new and is the one thing that makes it unique from the thousands of other phantoms out there. It was nothing personal until you made it personal and I would give the same advice to anyone else.


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 21, 2017)

Growing up, I had a basket on my Schwinn. I still have it because for me, it’s part of the good memories.

I asked my wife what she thought. 
She replied....”You need to trim the weeds sprouting between the bricks! 

“To each his own”!


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 21, 2017)

Nippers said:


> I am going to keep the bike and pass it down to my son one day maybe ride it at the dream cruise once a year plus it's easy on the eyes, I wish my woman looks as good as it when she's 66 years old




That's awesome you're going to keep it and pass it down. Try to ride it more often than once a year though!


----------



## Nippers (Aug 21, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> That's awesome you're going to keep it and pass it down. Try to ride it more often than once a year though!



Don't want to scratch it I got another one that's been repainted


----------



## Nippers (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> For your information I saw your smart @$$ comment but I did not report it. Talk to the mods, one of them must have seen it and deleted it. The license plate is likely original to when that bike was new and is the one thing that makes it unique from the thousands of other phantoms out there. It was nothing personal until you made it personal and I would give the same advice to anyone else.




I agree the cool factor you would lose for a few $$$ on that bike isn't worth it. Glad you are keeping the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nippers (Aug 22, 2017)

Well basket is off


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 22, 2017)

Nippers said:


> Well basket is offView attachment 664316



WELL, IT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE!
FROM A GUY WHO ONCE HAD THE BIGGEST WALD PAPER BOY BASKET ON A PHANTOM!


----------



## blickster068 (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm interested in your 51 Detroit bicycle plate if available........I am a Michigan plate collector, and am missing that particular year.


----------



## spoker (Mar 3, 2018)

ya might wanna take warm water and soap and wash the oil off the paint before the paint is ruined


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 3, 2018)

If your not planning on keeping it leave it alone and sell it the way it is !


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 3, 2018)

Nippers said:


> What's it worth and should I clean it or leave it dusty serial number h171241View attachment 663496 View attachment 663496 View attachment 663503 View attachment 663504 View attachment 663506 View attachment 663507
> 
> View attachment 663502



If you ever want to sell it contact me handle bar hoarder cash in hand waiting when ever you are ready  let me know


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 14, 2018)

To anyone reading this including the owner of this fine, orig. green phantom... please don't EVER put motor oil on your paint. Petroleum and petroleum distillates are VERY BAD for paint. @spoker got it right... clean it GENTLY with some warm soapy water, rinse well and dab dry, then some straight carnuba wax with no cleaners in it, and a gentle buff with a soft cloth... please! I'm losing sleep thinking of that nice, old orig. paint with motor oil on it!


----------

